# 2016 Over?



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

After the weather we’ve had this past few days and then 52 degrees with 21 mph winds forecast for both tomorrow and Wednesday it sure is looking like this season could be over for most places. Fifteen day forecast has several freezing nights but only a few freezing days at the end of next week. Glad I got out what I did.



.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

I think it might be over. put my stuff away today, but if im wrong I can get it back out real quick. got out 8 times did ok but oh well if its not going to re freeze I hope for open water at least I can fish


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I really really hope not. Is not looking good though.







let's hope they're wrong!


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes it seems that the short season we had this year might be at its end.... Not putting my gear away just yet though..... Was Great being out there..!!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Not ready to call it quits...hoping for a couple more times


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I put my gear away today. Doesn't look to promising but who knows its Ohio it could be 40 today and -20 tomorrow.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Figures! The year i start investing in time an equipment for the ice.i get on it one time,lol oh well....


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Best part is once you have it if you buy quality gear you have it for many years to come. I've accumulated my gear over years and all I had to get this year was line and a few jigs.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Time to buy! Get the clearance price on the items for next season!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Like Erieangler51 said ice fishing is about accumulation. This is not the first time we haven't had much of an ice season. Some years it's well into March. Last year March 15 ice was still 15 and solid on my favorite lake so you never know. I have seen other years without a record cold February where we fished well into March also. I have also seen a couple years we only would get 3" and it would melt in a roller coaster all winter.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Called skeeter today and she said alot of water on the ice. doesn't look good. said nobody ventured out today from what she could see


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, I feel this ice season was a quick one, mostly gone around here in SW Ohio already, but, I'm glad we at least got a couple weeks to get on the ice ! Like others have said.. Don't sell your gear just cuz of one warm winter!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

9Left said:


> Yes, I feel this ice season was a quick one, mostly gone around here in SW Ohio already, but, I'm glad we at least got a couple weeks to get on the ice ! Like others have said.. Don't sell your gear just cuz of one warm winter!!


Almost all open water down by me. I already put my gear away and was happy to get out the 2 times that I did. Fingers crossed we will get one more opportunity to but I have started to get the boat ready to go. If anyone wants to sell their gear cheap I am always looking for more


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

The weather calendar in the above posting should show everybody that predictions are exactly that and NOT very reliable.They're already off by as much as 20deg. for the first 3 days of Feb.Think back over the years and you stayed home because of wrong forecasts.Erieangler is right in saying "This is Ohio".If meteorologists relied on keeping their jobs on performance then I think there would be a big turnover in that field.You're never too early in prepping the boat if you can get to it.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Hopeful for a couple more trips at some point here. We will see.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

joekacz said:


> The weather calendar in the above posting should show everybody that predictions are exactly that and NOT very reliable.They're already off by as much as 20deg. for the first 3 days of Feb.Think back over the years and you stayed home because of wrong forecasts.Erieangler is right in saying "This is Ohio".If meteorologists relied on keeping their jobs on performance then I think there would be a big turnover in that field.You're never too early in prepping the boat if you can get to it.


I agree 100% with that. I use the weather as a guideline. I am off 2 days a week so usually I am going to fish or hunt on those days no matter what....or at least I give it a try haha. Unfortunately the weather is unpredictable and all it takes is some wind to move a system north or south etc... I wish I could have a job where I could just guess and be right 25% of the time like the weather guys haha No matter which way it goes I have my boat ready and my ice gear ready. Just need the weather to make up its mind.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Figures! The year i start investing in time an equipment for the ice.i get on it one time,lol oh well....


Same thing here haha We'll be set for next year though!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

mosquitopat said:


> Called skeeter today and she said alot of water on the ice. doesn't look good. said nobody ventured out today from what she could see


I rode up there yesterday. There was a little open water around the docks in the State Park. I didn't have my binoculars but it looked like the geese had opened up a spot out from the island north of the State Park. I didn't have a lot of time so I didn't make it up to the causeway. I didn't see anyone on the ice.


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

17 inches here in little sturgeon bay Wisconsin now only of I can find the Walters


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Theiceskipper86 said:


> 17 inches here in little sturgeon bay Wisconsin now only of I can find the Walters


Thanks for a little salt in the wound


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Sunday I was hitting 4 inches of clear ice and the spud went through on 1 hit. It would spider crack under your feet. Pucker factor 10. Hopefully we will get out again. Just wait and see game.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Like a wise man once told me.........."She Gone"!!!!!! LOL....you never know what the next month and a half will bring but the way it "looks"....doesn't look promising.....I wouldn't mind taking another trip north before the seasons over to fish one last time......should be used to it though we had awesome back to back years now we have a sucky one =( was hit or miss before that anyways......dang ohio weather!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

fishingful said:


> Sunday I was hitting 4 inches of clear ice and the spud went through on 1 hit. It would spider crack under your feet. Pucker factor 10. Hopefully we will get out again. Just wait and see game.


x2 on the pucker factor Sunday that ice was soft and strange in some areas .there were a couple times Sunday I wondered if me and nixmkt were gonna make it back across the lake Without going for a swim I can honestly say I was nervous when we were up mid lake on the east side.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I couldn't believe you guys went out that way. We are big guys. No way I would have adventures out there. I saw you hit the spud and go through with one hit. Need to bang that thing all the way across. You would have stopped way before that.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

Be careful if you do go not matter how far north. This was just sent to me sad that this happened. 

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/02/0...ugh-lake-while-ice-fishing.html?intcmp=hplnws


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep, this sux. Thunderstorm rolling through as i type.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Man that's terrible. I have a young son, I can't even imagine how bad that must be


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

So if im in my boat breaking skim ice is it still considered ice fishing?;-)


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prepping the boat for spring, lakes aren't likely to lock up again and the rivers are good to go. Earliest start to the season ever, what a winter. After the last two this is really something else! Carolina weather.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

bowhunter1487 said:


> ...lakes aren't likely to lock up again ...



Thought that myself but forecast for latter part of next week is looking interesting. Steadily colder down to 3 deg Sat night although showing being windy most of the time too. After Valentine’s Day could be a possibility for some places.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

I think Causeway Bait Shop @ Skeeter' is closed again cause of no ice.
May not open again 'till Spring


----------

